# Power Steering Hose 1991 Maxima



## Falcons_Fan (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 91 Maxima that is bleeding to death from a power steering leak. 
Does anyone have a diagram of how the power steering hoses run? And how difficult is it to replace one or both. Thanks.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

i posted about this too, didnt see your post but i have a 91 also. Mine is leaking from not the hose that comes from the fluid resevoir but from the 2nd hose that comes from the bottom. I dont got a diagram so if i find one ill let you know.


----------

